# Fun-Video: Comedian Colin Mochrie spielt Star Wars-Szenen mit Action-Figuren nach



## icon1zed (23. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fun-Video: Comedian Colin Mochrie spielt Star Wars-Szenen mit Action-Figuren nach* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fun-Video: Comedian Colin Mochrie spielt Star Wars-Szenen mit Action-Figuren nach


----------



## Donalds (23. Juli 2012)

naja unter lustig versteh ich was anderes ....


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2012)

Ich versteh zwar sehr viel Spass, aber irgendwie ist das peinlich


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2012)

ok, ich kenn da ne bessere Serie mit Stopmotion, aber es war schon ganz lustig, u.a. weil es auch Authentisch ist


----------



## Exar-K (24. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2012)

... bitte wer?


----------



## Mothman (24. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab von dem auch noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2012)

naja, also das man von vielen nichts hört liegt aber auch wohl daran, das die keine internationale Show oder Film haben, so ist das halt kompliziert in so eine Show zu gehen die halt in LA ist


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2012)

Kann ich irgendwie auch nicht drüber lachen


----------



## svd (24. Juli 2012)

Das war schon bei Lord Helmchen nicht witzig. Und dessen Spielerei war eine Parodie auf eine Parodie.


----------

